# Help me feed my Archer Fish



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

My Archer fish is looking pretty skinny, and i want to beef him up a bit... the only problem is he's in a tank with some other fish, mainly f8 puffers, who eat everything. my puffers are getting fat, so i want something to feed my archer something that my puffers wont eat. I have 2 pregnant mollies in there, but they arent releasing fry as much as i hoped (only once that i know of)

i have a 10 gal tank now, that i just use for breeding snails (for my puffers) i was thinking of breeding guppies to feed my archer, but not sure if guppy fry could live the brackish tank long enough to be eaten...

either that or find some food that my archer will eat, but my puffers wont?

any comments/suggestions?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

archer fish are brackish not salt water









feed them crickets, floating cichlid pellets, earth worms, and other bugs.

they love bugs like crickets and mealmorms


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You may have to put him in his own tank or away from fish that will keep him from eating. The puffers are alot more aggressive at eating and if the others like him are less aggressive they won't get any. There are alot of salt fish that are bad combo's for the same reason as that.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

strange as it sounds, he doesnt seem to accept insects

i'll try the pellets, and try to find some small worms (he's only a couple inches)

i dont want to have to move him out of that tank, if at all possible



> The puffers are alot more aggressive at eating


oh yea, they'll even jump out of the water!


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

your figure eight puffers will be less picky than your archer so have fun finding a food they won't eat but he will.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

If you aclimate them properly guppies can live in brackish water and even salt. The damn things are just damn hardy, but you must aclimate them slowly.


----------

